# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Natural gas heater hose fitting advice needed pls?

## BaysideNana

Hoping someone can confirm my thoughts please?  Recently bought a natural gas heater, the hose was not long enough to use without moving furniture etc so decided to buy a longer hose.  When making the changeover today, the fitting on the heater is tapered as is the original (rubber) hose, but the longer, braided hose is not, it is square-shouldered (internally) and also has a larger orifice than the original heater hose.  I've decided to stick with the original (tapered) hose until someone can confirm/deny my thoughts as I suspect the longer hose could leak??   
I bought the longer hose from a gasfitter but he now won't help....I only wanted a yes/no answer to my question...was the longer hose safe to use due to it being a different profile (internally).   
Haven't had gas heating for yonks and definitely don't want to find out the hard way.   
Thanks for your help  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

> Hoping someone can confirm my thoughts please?  Recently bought a natural gas heater, the hose was not long enough to use without moving furniture etc so decided to buy a longer hose.  When making the changeover today, the fitting on the heater is tapered as is the original (rubber) hose, but the longer, braided hose is not, it is square-shouldered (internally) and also has a larger orifice than the original heater hose.  I've decided to stick with the original (tapered) hose until someone can confirm/deny my thoughts as I suspect the longer hose could leak??   
> I bought the longer hose from a gasfitter but he now won't help....I only wanted a yes/no answer to my question...was the longer hose safe to use due to it being a different profile (internally).   
> Haven't had gas heating for yonks and definitely don't want to find out the hard way.   
> Thanks for your help

  I think the pertinent question here is, why wont the gasfitter now help?
Get another gasfitter.

----------


## BaysideNana

I agree....but smell a rat now that he won't answer such a simple question.  He didn't know the next reason for the phone call was to ask for a quote on some plumbing work that we discussed when I collected the gas hose.......if he can't be upfront about a hose then I'll be finding someone else for the other work.     :Confused:

----------


## intertd6

> I agree....but smell a rat now that he won't answer such a simple question.  He didn't know the next reason for the phone call was to ask for a quote on some plumbing work that we discussed when I collected the gas hose.......if he can't be upfront about a hose then I'll be finding someone else for the other work.

   I'm fairly certain the gas fitter smelt the rat first & didn't want to be implicated in a possible illegal connection of an appliance.
regards inter

----------


## BaysideNana

What's illegal about the connection?   I was trying to make a safe connection and can't see where the 'illegal' bit comes in play.      

> I'm fairly certain the gas fitter smelt the rat first & didn't want to be implicated in a possible illegal connection of an appliance.
> regards inter

----------


## plum

> What's illegal about the connection?   I was trying to make a safe connection and can't see where the 'illegal' bit comes in play.

  So you're a licensed gasfitter? If you are, not illegal then.

----------


## Smurf

Pardon my ignorance, but I thought this was just a case of it "plugging in" to an already installed gas outlet?  
Surely that doesn't require a license? Does it?

----------


## Godzilla73

> Pardon my ignorance, but I thought this was just a case of it "plugging in" to an already installed gas outlet?  
> Surely that doesn't require a license? Does it?

  Sure, and while you're at it bypass the meter as well...

----------


## plum

> Pardon my ignorance, but I thought this was just a case of it "plugging in" to an already installed gas outlet?  
> Surely that doesn't require a license? Does it?

  
She has collected the hose from elsewhere and has brought it home to install. 
End of story.....

----------


## krico

I think what Smurf is saying is right, to just plug a gas fitting into a bayonet point does not require a gas fitter. However, from what I can see here, because the hose is being extended on the "appliance" which will have a permanent fitting on that appliance, this is where the gas fitter is required.  
Is that correct?

----------


## plum

> I think what Smurf is saying is right, to just plug a gas fitting into a bayonet point does not require a gas fitter. However, from what I can see here, because the hose is being extended on the "appliance" which will have a permanent fitting on that appliance, this is where the gas fitter is required.  
> Is that correct?

  
Yes, that's how I read it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Sure, and while you're at it bypass the meter as well...

  Omg that is gold! And an explosion waiting to happen I'd imagine. :Shock:

----------


## BaysideNana

> Sure, and while you're at it bypass the meter as well...

  
This just shows the calibre of the ?person at the keyboard and I won't lower myself to those standards with a reply, except to state the gas (and electricity) connections are available 24/7 for scrutiny by the relevant authority.   :Tapedshut:

----------


## intertd6

> What's illegal about the connection?   I was trying to make a safe connection and can't see where the 'illegal' bit comes in play.

   From your questions about the fittings your out of your depth & could possibly doing an illegal and dangerous connection, the only safe way is to get a gas fitter to get the correct hose & install it then its legal.
the thing with gas is that the whole internal volume of a dwelling can fill with gas & explode when something electrical arcs, possibly taking out the neighbours as well, that's why some maybe concerned, because they maybe that neighbour.
regards inter

----------


## Godzilla73

> This just shows the calibre of the ?person at the keyboard

  Woof... :Rotfl:

----------

